# Heart beat



## Barmybob (Nov 4, 2015)

Some time ago someone mentioned adjusting the heart beat volume, but I never managed to find the setting. Whilst looking for something else though, I finally have 😁

But I didn't find what I was looking for!

Is it possible to alter the TONE of the front and rear parking sensor alarms. I can find a setting to alter volume, but not tone. Is it even possible on the TT?


----------



## KevC (Jul 12, 2016)

In the menus, you can only change the volume of each and whether the media volume drops when they're in use. They also have different tones already for front and rear.


----------



## Barmybob (Nov 4, 2015)

KevC said:


> They also have different tones already for front and rear.


They do but they are the opposite of the A5, which has always been a little confusing. It is possible to change the tones in the A5 menu, so I’ll do that and match the TT. I just wondered if I was missing something in the menu's on the TT.


----------



## danielvolt (Jul 11, 2020)

My Heart Beat sound is adjustable, not sure if i coded it or it was pre-coded on the car


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

you mean the volume, I guess (?)


----------



## Barmybob (Nov 4, 2015)

Yes, someone spoke about altering the volume of the "Heartbeat" but I never managed to find the setting and thought it must have been added by adjusting coding. But I've now stumbled across it


----------



## BlackTipReefShark (Jun 1, 2016)

its handy, it beats to tell you all switched off, in park etc, if you dont hear it it means somethings amis


----------



## Micheal Knight (10 mo ago)

Barmybob said:


> Yes, someone spoke about altering the volume of the "Heartbeat" but I never managed to find the setting and thought it must have been added by adjusting coding. But I've now stumbled across it


Out of interest (and I quite like it) whereabouts is that option as I’ve gone through all my settings/menus and couldn’t see it. Thanks


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

it is in the audio section, if I remember well


----------



## Molinos (May 19, 2021)

Micheal Knight said:


> Out of interest (and I quite like it) whereabouts is that option as I’ve gone through all my settings/menus and couldn’t see it. Thanks





kevin#34 said:


> it is in the audio section, if I remember well


----------



## quasijones (Nov 28, 2021)

As above, the menu where the setting lives is well hidden. Although I had set mine in the past I just tried to find it again (without the manual or the above post at hand) and it took me a while. It’s odd that it is the left button to access a sub-menu not the right button that would be more obvious. I’m hoping I will remember this now I have written it down here!


----------



## Micheal Knight (10 mo ago)

Thanks for those replies. It does seem a bit crazy having to use the left or right buttons to enter sub menus that aren’t obvious. Still get there in the end.


----------

